# Changing my pond ??? Thoughts



## ErraticToad (Jul 20, 2005)

OK, first off, I should ask when is the best time, WRT the fish to do wholesale changes to my pond's exterior look? I'm guessing end of the feeding season, which for mine last year was closer to November than I would have expected.

Secondly, the pond is an inheritance from when I moved into the property approx 20mths ago. I decided to give it two years and if the fish were still healthy and seemingly happy then I would look at turning this ugly rectangular beast into something less 'harsh'.

OK - layout is rectangular. Dimensions are something like 24' x 14' with the deepest section being 4' and this is an area approx 10' x 8'. All round the edge approx 1' wide is a ledge which is approx 1' to 1.5' deep (depends on water level). Oh yes, the pond sides stand approx 2' above ground level.

At the observation end is decking and there is decking, 3 planks wide, which form a walkway around the outer edge all except for the far end. At the far end is a 'natural' though badly formed rockery and waterfall and a number of trees that hide the filter and pump gubbins. Because of this natural look there is, to my liking far too much pond liner showing through. Also on teh right hand side (as seen from decking) is the external wall to my garden.

*So, any suggestions please as to how I could begin to make this less formal?*

My thoughts are this ......

1. Remove rock waterfall and replace with a pre-formed granite (or similar) look waterway with a right hand bend.

2. Utilise 2nd pump - currently there as an occasional umbrella fountain to help further oxygenate the water on real hot days - as it has a second outlet for a waterfall with the bamboo and frog water features that have never been plumbed in. Bamboo feature is at far end by trees and waterfall, whilst the frog can go on any flat surface.

3. Continue to add plants in and around the pond. Currently I have two lillies in full flower - one at either end and these were pre-existing. 
- Since then we have added a further lilly type plant with tendrils growing rapidly and surface leaves. 
- a couple of upright grass type marginals
- a small bush type marginal
- a small something else that likes damp conditions but not being submerged

These are all potted plants - the only other thing there currently are some floating plants from Singapore but they will die in Sept / Oct and need to be thrown away. They also seem to multiply quite quickly.

4. Finally we have got some large 'sparkly' type rocks and bright blue outdoor mini-statues (boat, chess pawn, etc) in one front corner.

Suggestions? Anything you would do if it was yours? Not do? ........?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Rock waterfalls can be effective if done properly. You can try somthing like a old farm pump at the top going into the rock waterfall leading down to the pond. And using somthing even as simple as big rock from a torn up concrete driveway around the pond edge can help hide the pond liner.


----------



## ErraticToad (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks for the thoughts fish_doc.

Either everybody is asleep or they are shying away from answering my query.

I really would like to hear thoughts on when is the best time to undergo these transformations even if nobody can suggest alternatives to what we've done and plan to do.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I found this link that might have the answers you are looking for. It sounds like fall is the best time for working on a pond. 

http://www.ponddoc.com/WhatsUpDoc/Design/Procrastination.htm


----------



## ErraticToad (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks for that.


----------



## Tcian (Aug 16, 2005)

You can make changes to the exterior of your pond at any time at all. However, given the dimensions of your pond it seems that it was set up as a formal pond. Could you not research formal ponds to find the kind of look that would please you. Failing that, anything you can do to distract the eye from the rectangular shape, bolders, waterfalls, large planted area, maybe an island in the middle, ect. Given the size of your pond, you can make any exterior, or interior changes short of a complete tear down at any time.


----------



## Tcian (Aug 16, 2005)

Oh I forgot about the pond being two feet above ground. It is going to be hard to move away from the formal look without bringing the ground up to the surface....a lot of landscaping is going to be needed. Sounds like a fun project if you have the time and money.


----------

